# FLGS in Seattle



## Thorindale (Jan 16, 2005)

I have moved again, and now I'm trying to find a FLGS in the greater Seattle area.

I have been to Discordia Games in Bremerton, and Gary's Games and American Eagle Hobbies in the northern Seattle area. 

I spent over two years in San Diego, and I have to say that Game Towne is one of my favorites; if anyone has one of their favorites up here in Seattle, please let me know.


----------



## robjh (Jan 19, 2005)

Thorindale said:
			
		

> I have moved again, and now I'm trying to find a FLGS in the greater Seattle area.
> 
> I have been to Discordia Games in Bremerton, and Gary's Games and American Eagle Hobbies in the northern Seattle area.
> 
> I spent over two years in San Diego, and I have to say that Game Towne is one of my favorites; if anyone has one of their favorites up here in Seattle, please let me know.




Well I live in the area, but unfortunately I don't know of any such. You might try searching some of the Yahoo groups dedicated to Seattle area gaming: seattlerpgers, for example.

Good luck.


----------



## Davelozzi (Jan 19, 2005)

Where are you in Seattle?  You mentioned Discordia, are you living in Kitsap?  If so, pickings are slim.  When I lived there, in Olalla in 1998, besides Discordia (which was pretty wargamey at the time, without many RPGs), there was a WotC store in Silverdale mall, though I bet that's gone.  You'll probably have to go down to Tacoma, at least, to find something good.  There used to be a good place called Bits N' Bytes in a strip mall near the Tacoma mall.  Last I'd heard they had closed but were just trying to find a new location so they could reopen.

As for the Seattle side of the sound, again there used to be WotC stores all over the place, but I'm not sure which are still around.  I know the U-District one (which was a block and half from my place) is gone, but there used to be two in Bellevue (Bellevue Square and Crossroads malls), plus one at Northgate mall.  

There is a great comic store/game store in the U-District that has been still there every time I''ve been back.  It's on the upper part of the Ave, within a block or so of 50th if I remember correctly.  I believe it's called the Dreaming, or something similar.  

There's also a place called the Wizard's Tower, roughly in Ballard, around 65th or so.  They have only a so-so selection of current games last I checked, but it includes some out of print stuff that is generally found elsewhere.  They're also pretty good for minis (I think catering mostly to the Games Workshop crowd).  

Finally, there used to be a good place on Broadway in Capitol Hill called Games N' Gizmos.  Again, this was gone last time I visited, but it's possible that it just relocated.

Hope that helps, sorry the info isn't more current.  Good luck, and if you come up with any better info, post it, as I'd be curious to do the rounds next time I'm back in town.


----------



## Thorindale (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the input.

Back in the day, I used to hang out at The Gamesters (in Bremerton) before they went bye-bye.


----------



## Vargo (Jan 20, 2005)

There's always Wonder Worlds - http://www.wonderworldbooks.com/

Ignore the Synnibar ads - I seem to remember that the owner got a massive overstock of their books at one point, and has been trying to foist them off on any hapless idiots who happen to come by ever since.

WonderWorld (which is not affiliated with the above store) is in the U District, and when I used to go there, had a great selection.  It's the one mentioned earlier in the thread that is supposedly a block north of 50th - it's actually 2 blocks, and across the street from Seattle's best pizza joint, Atlantic Street Pizza.

There's also some place on Greenwood 'n 85th, but I haven't been by there in ages, so I don't know if they're still there - they're on the west side of the street north of McDonald's.

I live SE of Renton now, and do not have a game I'm active in - due to other commitments, I can't really game more than once a month, but if you know somebody looking, let me know...


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 20, 2005)

SEATTLE GAME STORES
I live in Seattle, and all of the WOTC stores are now closed. I generally go to *Golden Age Collectables* at Pike’s Place Market, but it is not huge (it is just really easy for me to get there and they special order). Also Games and Gizmos went out of business three or four years ago and all their stores closed. Nothing on Capital Hill these days.

*Wonderworld Books & Gifts* is at 455 SW 152nd Street (Burien). That store is huge BUT totally unorganized and is a bit dusty (I have hay fevers so I know!). The staff can be a bit wacky also, but there is a ton and a half of stuff here. I get stuff there often but yea the owner and workers there are all just a bit to weird. They also have a TON of comics. The problem is that he has TONS of stuff that has been in there years and years and he will NOT mark it down one dollar  funny guy

Up on Greenwood and 85th, there is *Gary’s Games and Hobbies* (8539 Greenwood Ave N), and they have a big section for gaming also. Very cool store but there is one freaky guy that works there that creeps my wife out BIG time so have to go by myself if I ever shop there 

That one in the University district is called the Dreaming but I almost never go there and can’t remember where it 100%. Just go to 45th and University Way and head north 4 or 5 blocks and it is on the left side of the street. 

There are a couple of stores on the east side also but I never go over there to shop anyway so I never go there  

Good luck, and if you are looking for a group there are a lot of us gamers around here


----------



## Andre La Roche (Jan 27, 2005)

There's also Genesis in Redmond, which used to be WizKids.  I haven't gone there since it changed hands, but in its earlier days WizKids was a good place for d20 stuff.


----------



## jester47 (Jan 27, 2005)

Verily, Vargo and Mr. Green have you covered.  

Re: Wonderworld Books and Games in Burien.  I don't know, when you get to know them they are a great crowd.  There was one guy that used to annoy all the customers who is gone now.  Dave (the owner) is way cool once he starts to recognise you (don't ask me how I know).  The three gals that work for him are a lot of fun to talk to, the big tall beareded guy is mellow and knowledgable.  The kid is all about service, even if he does not know what you are talking about.  They have everything.  Great place.  Recently Dave and his minions have been working hard to get everything organised and in the computer.  They have a long way to go.  

Gary's games is just about as good also.  

I need to check out the store near atlantic street pizza.  Great pizza BTW.

Aaron.


----------



## Shellman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Gameing resources in Tacoma*

The two main gaming stores that I can think of in Tacoma are:

Games Matrix just off South Tacoma Way or

Tabletop Games off 84th St. in the shopping plaza next to the Regal Movie theatre.

Both offer a wide variety of different RPG groups and they have all the RPG books, figures etc you would need.


----------



## acorania (Feb 25, 2005)

I haven't found the one in Bremerton yet, but in Port Orchard (where I just recently moved to) there is a small shop in the old down town area called All Games Great and Small. They don't have huge selection, but it tends to be very different d20 books than I have found other places (tend to be more to my liking). They are pretty constantly playing something there is you are looking for a group and have registrations for games on various days (rpgs, mtg, etc.)

I have been to Table Top Games in Tacoma once or twice and was non-plused.

Also I have noticed that several of the WOTC stores are still game stores, but under different management. Specifically I know the one in South Hill Mall falls into this category.

Sean Mahoney


----------

